# Children's Dance Classes



## Bluize56 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone know of any children's dance schools in Abu Dhabi, Dubai? Our daughter has danced since she was 4, and we'll want to try to have her keep up with some form of dance. She's really come a long way with it, and it would be a shame for all her hard work to be lost and forgotten. 
Any suggestions?

Thanks

Bluize56 :dance:


----------



## Lisahernadez (Sep 6, 2014)

Hiii, I can recommend you an school calls Melodica Music and Dance Institute JLT. They have classes for kids and adults. My daughter have been taking lessons there and is a good environment for children, the teachers are amazing and very professionals, they have different dance styles for children such as ballet, hip hop, and Bollywood. 
This is the number of the Institute +971 43699929, and you can look into the website as well. 
Good luck!!!!!


----------

